# Geforce GTX 580 drosselung der Leistungsaufnahme umgehen



## poiu (15. November 2010)

TechPowerUp berichtet wie man mit GPU-Z die schutzfunktion umgeht.

für alle die nicht genau wisen worum es geht Zitat aus dem PCGH Test

Geforce GTX 580 im Test: Die bessere Geforce GTX 480? - geforce, nvidia, fermi - Seite 2




> Geforce GTX 580: Power Containment
> Wie bereits angesprochen, hat Nvidia eine Schaltung auf dem PCB der Grafikkarte integriert, welche dafür sorgen soll, dass sogenannte Ausreißer-Applikationen wie zum Beispiel Furmark oder OCCT keine enormen Spitzen in der Messung der Leistungsaufnahme verursachen. In unseren Tests erwies sich die erste Implementierung noch verbesserungsfähig. Zum Beispiel wurde der aktuelle Furmark oder die offizielle Version des PCGH-VGA-Tools erkannt und entsprechend eingebremst: Intern reduziert der GF110-Chip dabei die Taktraten auf 50 Prozent. Ältere Versionen des Furmark hingegen werden jedoch nicht erkannt und verursachen weiterhin Lastspitzen um 310 Watt.



TechPowerUp beschreibt nun wie mit einem einfachen Command Line Befehl bei Start von GPU-Z das Throttling der GPU Deaktiviert.

Deaktivieren mit  : "/ GTX580OCP" Beispiel : C:/...../gpuz.exe /GTX580OCP

Die Throttling Funktion bleibt dann bis zum nächsten Neustart deaktiviert.

Disable GeForce GTX 580 Power Throttling using GPU-Z | techPowerUp

am Ende gibt es noch die obligatorische Warnung, das man für Hardwareschäden selbst verantwortlich ist.

Gruß
poiu


----------



## mickythebeagle (15. November 2010)

Also wenn ich die Grafik Richtig deute sind wir da bei 350 Watt !!!!!
Also ein Camping WasserKocher hat nur 500.
Also alle GTX 580 Besitzer kocht eure Eier auf der Graka


----------



## tils (15. November 2010)

früher hat man für das geld drei 100w birnen betrieben. ich nehm da lieber die gtx580


----------



## darkhelfer03 (15. November 2010)

früher war der strom aber auch bisschen billiger ;D


----------



## Citynomad (15. November 2010)

Kein Wunder, dass Nvidia da den Riegel vorschiebt, wie es übrigens auch AMD (ATI) macht... Bei der Leistungsaufnahme würde doch jeder Lüfter in die Knie gehen oder zur Turbine werden. Bleibt nur zu hoffen, dass in naher Zukunft kein Spiel rauskommt das die 580 noch mehr auslastet als das gute "alte" Grid, denn da sind's ja auch schon gut 230W.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (15. November 2010)

Für den Kühler sind über 300W kein Problem.


----------



## Balder (15. November 2010)

Mensch wenn ich dies lese frage ich mich immer wieder wieso beim Prozessor die Leistungsaufnahme immer weiter heruntergefahren wird aber bei der Grafikkarte dies immer absurdere Formen annimmt und diese immer größer wird. 
Mehr Rechenstärke und Leistung bei einer Grafikkarte ist ja wünschenswert aber muss dies zeitgleich mit einer höheren Energieaufnahme daher kommen bzw. kann dies nur über diese realisiert werden ?
Der Unterschied von meiner 6800GT auf meine derzeitige GTX285 hat schon mehr als gereicht...


----------



## Skysnake (15. November 2010)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Für den Kühler sind über 300W kein Problem.



Und wie siehts mit CUDA Anwendungen aus, in denen die Karten ja relativ "leicht" an ihre Leistungsgrenze gebracht werden können?

Hab ich dann da jetzt nen überproportionalen Einbruch? Oder raucht mir die Karte/MB dann irgendwann ab, weil ich 350 Watt zieh? Also ich find das sehr grenzwertig.

Vorallem wenn das wirklich rein auf Software geht, dann isses mal voll fürn poppes, und mehr ne Marketing Sache um im Verbrauchsprüfstand gut dazustehen, und nicht die Leistungsaufnahme noch weiter explodieren zu lassen, wo se doch vorher schon so massiv für kretisiert wurden.


----------



## INU.ID (15. November 2010)

Abrauchen kann da normal nichts. Die Spannungsversorgung der Graka _sollte_ dafür ausgelegt sein, und wenn die GPU mal zu warm wird, dann drosselt sie sich halt - oder schaltet sich ab. Beim Mobo denke ich auch nicht das wirklich Probleme auftreten können, zumindest solange gewisse Toleranzen nicht nennenswert überschritten werden. (was bei knapp über 10% Differenz nicht der Fall sein sollte)

Und wenn das NT nicht gerade an der Grenze arbeitet, es sich also bei ~40 Watt zusätzlicher Last an 12V gleich abschaltet, dann sollte auch das kein Problem sein.

Ich dachte auch erst das diese "Drosselung der Leistungsaufnahme" zum Schutz der Graka implementiert wurde, aber wie ich das sehe ist sie wohl nur zur Verbesserung der Meßergebnisse da.


----------



## Spieler911 GTA4 (15. November 2010)

Bei Cuda Anwendunge braucht die Karte sicherlich nicht mehr Strom als bei einem Spiel.
Etwa Race Driver Grid. Eher weniger. Erinner mich noch dunkel an ein paar Benchmarks...die aber glaub ich in der anderen Zeitschrift waren.

Ich denke Nvidia wusste das dass mit der Drosselung nicht lange funktioniert und hat die Karten wohl wissend drauf ausgelegt das sie auch 350 Watt schadlos verheizen können.

Wäre ja ne arg negative Publissity wenn die Dinger kaputtgingen. Dann lieber 2€ mehr in gescheite Bauteile setzen.

Bei so einem Prunkstück das 30% vor der Hd 5870 ist....ist die Leistungsaufnahme egal
Die 6870 ist nicht unbedingt diskussionswürdig

lg


----------



## poiu (15. November 2010)

INU.ID schrieb:


> Ich dachte auch erst das diese "Drosselung der Leistungsaufnahme" zum Schutz der Graka implementiert wurde, aber wie ich das sehe ist sie wohl nur zur Verbesserung der Meßergebnisse da.



Moin zusammen

Du meinst um in denn Tests/Reviews besser da zu stehen, der Gedanke kam mir auch


----------



## Mastermaisi777 (15. November 2010)

poiu schrieb:


> Moin zusammen
> 
> Du meinst um in denn Tests/Reviews besser da zu stehen, der Gedanke kam mir auch



Wenn die Redakteure derart unfähig sind um das nicht zu merken sind sie aber in der falschen Branche , denn Furmark schlägt sich normalerweise in der Temperatur und ,vor allem , im (kaum überhörbaren) Lüftergeräusch nieder 

Warum Nvidia das gemacht hat ist mir schleierhaft, aber es ist ja anscheinend relativ einfach zu umgehen wenn man wirklich die maximale Temperatur testen möchte.


----------



## poiu (15. November 2010)

wir können nur spekulieren  wobei ich mich auch frage was das bringen soll und wie genau steuert  der Kontrollchip?

Mir fällt grade ein lustiges  worst case szenario ein , in einem Jahr oder so kommt ein Spiel das die GPU so stark fordert (Tesselation, DX11, what ever) und dann regelt der Chip die GPU auf 50% -> ruckel ruckel  

Ich frag mich ob das möglich wäre^^ oder ob der NV treiber echt nur auf Furmark reagiert, das wäre mal interssant und ob es unterschiede zwischen testsamples und finalen Karten gibt!


----------



## Frittenkalle (15. November 2010)

Wie laut wird den die Karte im Furmark wenn sie nicht throttelt, so laut wie die Gtx480? Ich denke nicht das es jemals so ein Game geben wird.


----------



## Rizzard (15. November 2010)

Ich denke auch das ein Game niemals die GPU zu 100% auslasten wird.


----------



## Master Shake (15. November 2010)

Automatisches throttling ist nix Schlimmes, Furmark ist im taeglichen Gebrauch sowieso nicht reproduzierbar. Mich stoert die neu erfundene "TDP", die in Wahrheit keine TDP ist, sondern ein schwammig definierter Durchschnittswert, den nVidia erfunden hat, um die exorbitante Leistungsaufnahme GF100/110 zu vertuschen. Da werden dann aus ~320 W bei der GTX480 halbwegs ertraegliche 250 W, und schon spricht jeder von 250 W TDP. Die GTX 580 hat dann nur noch 244 W, und schon fangen alle an und erzaehlen, dass die ja sparsamer ist als die kommende HD 6970 (255 W echte TDP). Und das in Hardware Foren 
Wenn nVidia nicht in der Lage ist, eine vernuenftige Leistung/pro Watt hinzubekommen, dann sollten sie auch dazu stehen. Wer knapp 500 Euro fuer eine Graka ausgibt, den stoert hoher Verbrauch eh nicht. Na ja, nVidia halt


----------



## Hugo78 (15. November 2010)

Frittenkalle schrieb:


> Wie laut wird den die Karte im Furmark wenn sie nicht throttelt, so laut wie die Gtx480? Ich denke nicht das es jemals so ein Game geben wird.



Eine HD 5870 zb. ist lauter unter Max.Last.
Die GTX 580 hat eine deutlich bessere Kühlung.
Sie wird nur rund ~ halb so laut in Furmark wie ihr Vorgänger, selbst wenn sie ungedrosselt ist.
Und ist dabei noch 7°C kühler.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also die Drossel is ein rein psychologisches Ding, denn Furmark ist ein Mindfuck.
Wenn alle Welt dein Produkt nur noch nach dem Verbrauch in ein, zwei  Anwendungen beurteilt, 
welcher in 99,9% aller anderen Fälle nie auftritt, dann würde auch ich diese ein, zwei Anwendungen drosseln.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (15. November 2010)

Skysnake schrieb:
			
		

> Und wie siehts mit CUDA Anwendungen aus, in denen die Karten ja relativ "leicht" an ihre Leistungsgrenze gebracht werden können?


Eine solche CUDA-App haben wir noch nicht gefunden. Solltest du etwas haben, was auf CUDA setzt und derart auslastet wie Furmark - her damit.


----------



## mmayr (15. November 2010)

Ich habe ein BeQuiet 650 W Netzteil. OC meines CPU siehe Signatur. Ist das NT ausreichend für meine gestern erworbene GTX 480 SC von EVGA? Konnte noch nicht testen, weil sie erst im Laufe der Woche ankommt. Gekühlt wird die Karte mit Wasser!
Danke für die Info!

Mfg mmayr


----------



## poiu (15. November 2010)

@mmayr reicht, aber solche Fragen bitte in zukunft an entsprechenden stellen des Forums stellen -> 

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/netzteile-und-gehaeuse/73


----------



## DaStash (15. November 2010)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Eine solche CUDA-App haben wir noch nicht gefunden. Solltest du etwas haben, was auf CUDA setzt und derart auslastet wie Furmark - her damit.


Wie sieht es denn bei Videoencodierung aus? Oder Livevideofunktionen bei Adobe Premiere CS5?

MfG


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (15. November 2010)

INU.ID schrieb:


> Abrauchen kann da normal nichts. Die Spannungsversorgung der Graka _sollte_ dafür ausgelegt sein, und wenn die GPU mal zu warm wird, dann drosselt sie sich halt - oder schaltet sich ab. Beim Mobo denke ich auch nicht das wirklich Probleme auftreten können, zumindest solange gewisse Toleranzen nicht nennenswert überschritten werden. (was bei knapp über 10% Differenz nicht der Fall sein sollte)
> 
> Und wenn das NT nicht gerade an der Grenze arbeitet, es sich also bei ~40 Watt zusätzlicher Last an 12V gleich abschaltet, dann sollte auch das kein Problem sein.
> 
> Ich dachte auch erst das diese "Drosselung der Leistungsaufnahme" zum Schutz der Graka implementiert wurde, aber wie ich das sehe ist sie wohl nur zur Verbesserung der Meßergebnisse da.


Das Zauberwort ist "sollte". Man baut so eine dreiste Bremse ja auch nur ein wenn man sich nicht sicher ist dass alles gut geht unter Volllast, oder?!


----------



## Madman1209 (15. November 2010)

> Zitat von *PCGH_Marc*
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Verstehe ich ehrlich gesagt nicht wo das Problem liegt. CUDA verwendet C++ als Sprache und compiliert das Ganze. Das gleiche was Prime macht liese sich mit ein paar Kniffen sicherlich mit CUDA nachbauen. Müsste sich doch jemand finden lassen, der das nVidia-SDK hat und da schnell ein paar Zeilen Code compilieren kann oder?


----------



## INU.ID (15. November 2010)

Ob4ru|3r schrieb:


> Das Zauberwort ist "sollte". Man baut so eine dreiste Bremse ja auch nur ein wenn man sich nicht sicher ist dass alles gut geht unter Volllast, oder?!


Ich bin mir da ehrlich gesagt nicht mehr so sicher. Im Gegenteil, ich denke wirklich das diese "Bremse" nur den Sinn hat das in entsprechenden Tests nicht so sehr am Netzteil "genuckelt" wird - man also auf humanere Verbrauchswerte (bzw nicht so xtreme Peak-Werte) kommt.

Wenn wir wirklich so weit sein sollten das man Grafikkarten schon davor schützen muß, das ihr, unter gewissen Umständen, xtremer Stromhunger unter Last sie nicht zerstören kann, dann ist da mMn in der Entwicklung irgendwas total schief gelaufen.


----------



## Skysnake (15. November 2010)

Master Shake schrieb:


> Automatisches throttling ist nix Schlimmes, Furmark ist im taeglichen Gebrauch sowieso nicht reproduzierbar. Mich stoert die neu erfundene "TDP", die in Wahrheit keine TDP ist, sondern ein schwammig definierter Durchschnittswert, den nVidia erfunden hat, um die exorbitante Leistungsaufnahme GF100/110 zu vertuschen. Da werden dann aus ~320 W bei der GTX480 halbwegs ertraegliche 250 W, und schon spricht jeder von 250 W TDP. Die GTX 580 hat dann nur noch 244 W, und schon fangen alle an und erzaehlen, dass die ja sparsamer ist als die kommende HD 6970 (255 W echte TDP). Und das in Hardware Foren
> Wenn nVidia nicht in der Lage ist, eine vernuenftige Leistung/pro Watt hinzubekommen, dann sollten sie auch dazu stehen. Wer knapp 500 Euro fuer eine Graka ausgibt, den stoert hoher Verbrauch eh nicht. Na ja, nVidia halt



Siehe unten. Du kannst recht einfach bei entsprechenden Anwendungen die Last im 24/7 Betrieb produzieren, und man sollte bedenken, das immer mehr Softwarehersteller auf CUDA bzw OpenCL aufspringen und dieses dann verwenden um ihre Software schneller zu machen. Gerade Videobearbeitung etc kann dir da auch mal als Normalanwender einiges an Last bringen.



PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Eine solche CUDA-App haben wir noch nicht  gefunden. Solltest du etwas haben, was auf CUDA setzt und derart  auslastet wie Furmark - her damit.


Also für die 5k Serie von ATI kann ich dir eine Anwendung sagen, hatte ich ja in meinem Lesertest auch gezeigt. Der MSI Kombustor ist ja nix anderes als der Furmark, oder euer Fellwürfel (korregier das bitte wenn ich da falsch lieg) und DNEC@home bringt bei mir konstant etwas mehr Last als dieser.

Für nVidia ist DNEC aber nicht unbedingt auch so gut, da DNEC extra eine 5k Version hat. Könnt es aber mal ausprobieren. Ansonsten kann ich aber noch Einstein@home oder Prime@home empfehlen.


----------



## Rizzard (15. November 2010)

Wurde denn schon gezeigt, wie heiß eine GTX580 bei Furmark ohne diese Drosselung wird?


----------



## clemi14 (15. November 2010)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Eine solche CUDA-App haben wir noch nicht gefunden. Solltest du etwas haben, was auf CUDA setzt und derart auslastet wie Furmark - her damit.



Arion Renderer vielleicht 

Ich meine Cinema 4D hat damals alle Prozessoren zu hundert Prozent ausgelastet beim rendern. Vielleicht schafft Arion das auf der GPU, hab leider keine Nvidia GPU sonst würde ich es gern für euch testen.


----------



## DiE_FiesE_FliesE (15. November 2010)

Blizzard23 schrieb:


> Wurde denn schon gezeigt, wie heiß eine GTX580 bei Furmark ohne diese Drosselung wird?



Kennst du noch dieses alte PCGH in Gefahr Video wo sie einen PC angezündet haben ? Ich glaube das kommt so ungefähr auf die gleiche Temperatur raus


----------



## Hugo78 (15. November 2010)

Blizzard23 schrieb:


> Wurde denn schon gezeigt, wie heiß eine GTX580 bei Furmark ohne diese Drosselung wird?



Ja 85°C und ist damit 7°C kühler als eine GTX 480, bei grade mal 54% der Lautheit einer GTX 480.

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/u...-leistungsaufnahme-umgehen-2.html#post2401381


----------



## DaStash (15. November 2010)

Hugo78 schrieb:


> Ja 85°C und ist damit 7°C kühler als eine GTX 480, bei grade mal 54% der Lautheit einer GTX 480.
> 
> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/u...-leistungsaufnahme-umgehen-2.html#post2401381


Was du da verlinkst ist die Tabelle von PCGH mit Drosselung, er fragte aber nach den Daten "ohne" Drosselung!

MfG


----------



## Rizzard (15. November 2010)

Eben, die PCGH-Tests wurden ja bestimmt mit Drosselung gemacht.

Mir scheint das nämlich so, als ob ohne Drosselung eine abnorme Wärmeentwicklung statt findet, und NV da einen Riegel vorschieben musste.


----------



## poiu (15. November 2010)

na da hat doch PCGH eine neues Thema für PCGH in Gefahr


----------



## Namaker (15. November 2010)

Blizzard23 schrieb:


> Eben, die PCGH-Tests wurden ja bestimmt mit Drosselung gemacht.


Da hat wohl jemand den Test nicht gelesen


----------



## DaStash (15. November 2010)

Namaker schrieb:


> Da hat wohl jemand den Test nicht gelesen


Da hat wohl jemand den Threadverlauf nicht verfolgt. 

MfG


----------



## Hugo78 (15. November 2010)

DaStash schrieb:


> Was du da verlinkst ist die Tabelle von PCGH mit Drosselung, er fragte aber nach den Daten "ohne" Drosselung!
> 
> MfG



Das ist ohne Drosselung.
Ansonst würde die GTX 580 keine 312W bei Max.Last ziehen, sondern unter 200W.

Aber hier nochmal die Werte von CB.
Die testen Crysis als Lasttest, und bei Spielen gibts 100% keine Drossel.
Wie du siehst gehen die Werte analog mit PCGH.

Verbrauch, Temps und Lautstärke
http://www.computerbase.de/artikel/...dia-geforce-gtx-580/23/#abschnitt_lautstaerke




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Blizzard23 schrieb:


> Mir scheint das nämlich so, als ob ohne Drosselung eine abnorme  Wärmeentwicklung statt findet, und NV da einen Riegel vorschieben  musste.



Ebend nicht... nur ist mittlerweile garnicht mehr erwünscht, in Sachen Verbrauch sich die tatsächlichen Verbrauchswerte anzuschauen, 
sondern es wird immer gleich nach dem Powervirus Furmark gefragt.

Furmark ist ein Mindfuck.


----------



## Namaker (15. November 2010)

DaStash schrieb:


> Da hat wohl jemand den Threadverlauf nicht verfolgt.
> 
> MfG





			
				PCGH schrieb:
			
		

> Ältere Versionen des Furmark hingegen werden jedoch nicht erkannt und verursachen weiterhin Lastspitzen um 310 Watt.


Soviel dazu


----------



## DaStash (15. November 2010)

Hugo78 schrieb:


> Das ist ohne Drosselung.
> Ansonst würde die GTX 580 keine 312W bei Max.Last ziehen, sondern unter 200W.


Siehe User-News zweite Quelle. Unter Last ohne Drosselung zieht die Karte sogar 350 Watt!


> Aber hier nochmal die Werte von CB.
> Die testen Crysis als Lasttest, und bei Spielen gibts 100% keine Drossel.
> Wie du siehst gehen die Werte analog mit PCGH.


 Da hast du Recht, in Spielen ist vermutlich noch keine Drosselung enthalten, dafür "lasten" sie aber auch nicht aus. 


Namaker schrieb:


> Soviel dazu


Es ging um die "im Thread" verlinkten Tabellen, welche nicht ohne die Drosselung, entgegen dem was Hugo suggeriert hatte, durchgeführt wurden. 
[Zitat PCGH News:"Zum Beispiel wurde der aktuelle Furmark oder die offizielle Version des PCGH-VGA-Tools erkannt[mit welchem getestet wurde) und entsprechend eingebremst"]

Aber egal jetzt. BTT 

MfG


----------



## Namaker (15. November 2010)

DaStash schrieb:


> Siehe User-News zweite Quelle. Unter Last ohne Drosselung zieht die Karte sogar 350 Watt!


Das liegt an der Streuung der Spannungen, die immerhin fast 0,1V betragen.


DaStash schrieb:


> Aber egal jetzt. BTT


Das ist T


----------



## Rizzard (15. November 2010)

Hugo78 schrieb:


> Furmark ist ein Mindfuck.


 
Im Prinzip hast du natürlich recht, eine GPU wird niemals so genutzt, wie Furmark es vormacht.



DaStash schrieb:


> Siehe User-News zweite Quelle. Unter Last ohne Drosselung zieht die Karte sogar 350 Watt!


 
Und eben dieser Wert macht doch auf Anhieb etwas bedenken.


----------



## Hugo78 (15. November 2010)

DaStash schrieb:


> Siehe User-News zwiete Quelle. Unter Last ohne Drosselung zieht die Karte sogar 350 Watt!



Sorry aber die Grafik taugt nix.
Im Test bei techpowerup.com, hatte die GTX 580* mit Drossel *in Furmark grade mal *153W.*
Und* ohne Drossel 304W*.
NVIDIA GeForce GTX 580 1536 MB Review - Page 25/31 | techPowerUp

Jetzt in der von dir angesprochen Grafik sollen es plötzlich je 50W mehr sein?!
*Die Grafik ist einfach falsch.*

Aber hey, zeig mir noch einen "Test", wo die GTX 580 signifikant mehr als eine GTX 480 verbraucht.

Viel Spaß beim suchen, du wirst ihn nicht finden.


----------



## Rizzard (15. November 2010)

Hugo78 schrieb:


> Aber hey, zeig mir noch einen "Test", wo die GTX 580 signifikant mehr als eine GTX 480 verbraucht.
> 
> Viel Spaß beim suchen, du wirst ihn nicht finden.


 
Es wäre sogar eine sehr große Blamage, wenn die GTX580 noch über der exorbitant hohen 480er liegen würde. Das wäre dann schlicht und einfach kein Fortschritt.


----------



## Hugo78 (15. November 2010)

Klar, aber Leute die die Tests aufmerksam gelesen haben, werden bemerkt haben, dass egal welchen Test man nimmt, 
alle Tester der GTX 580 ein ~20% besseres Perf./Watt Verhältniss bescheinigen, gegen über der GTX 480.


----------



## DaStash (15. November 2010)

Hugo78 schrieb:


> Sorry aber die Grafik taugt nix.
> Im Test bei techpowerup.com, hatte die GTX 580* mit Drossel *in Furmark grade mal *153W.*
> Und* ohne Drossel 304W*.
> NVIDIA GeForce GTX 580 1536 MB Review - Page 25/31 | techPowerUp
> ...


Darum ging es mir ja auch eigentlich nicht. Du hattest auf die Frage von Blizzard nach Ergebnissen ohne Drosselung die PCGH Tabelle gepostet und ich hatte lediglich darauf hingewiesen das jene Ergebnisse mit Drosselung sind, mehr nicht.

MfG


----------



## chiller93 (15. November 2010)

INU.ID schrieb:


> Ich bin mir da ehrlich gesagt nicht mehr so sicher. Im Gegenteil, ich denke wirklich das diese "Bremse" nur den Sinn hat das in entsprechenden Tests nicht so sehr am Netzteil "genuckelt" wird - man also auf humanere Verbrauchswerte (bzw nicht so xtreme Peak-Werte) kommt.
> 
> Wenn wir wirklich so weit sein sollten das man Grafikkarten schon davor schützen muß, das ihr, unter gewissen Umständen, xtremer Stromhunger unter Last sie nicht zerstören kann, dann ist da mMn in der Entwicklung irgendwas total schief gelaufen.



Mhh waren wir nicht schon einmal soweit mit der HD4XXX Serie? Die am Anfang durch den Treiber gedrosselt wurden, damit die SpaWas nicht abrauchen?


----------



## Namaker (15. November 2010)

DaStash schrieb:


> Darum ging es mir ja auch eigentlich nicht. Du hattest auf die Frage von Blizzard nach Ergebnissen ohne Drosselung die PCGH Tabelle gepostet und ich hatte lediglich darauf hingewiesen das jene Ergebnisse mit Drosselung sind, mehr nicht.


Die Werte von PCGH sind *nicht!* mit Drosselung!


----------



## Rizzard (15. November 2010)

Kann mich garnicht mehr daran erinnern, das das damals beim Test deaktiviert wurde. Muss ihn wohl nochmals durchlesen.


----------



## Hugo78 (15. November 2010)

@Namaker 

Lass, DaStash will es nicht kapieren.


----------



## DaStash (15. November 2010)

@Hugo @Namaker

Letzter Beitrag zu dem Thema...

Zitat PCGH News:
"Als Worst-Case-Szenario ziehen wir unser auf dem Furmark basierendes PCGH-VGA-Tool in der Version 1.0 (1.680 x 1.050 ohne AA/AF) heran. "

"Zum Beispiel wurde der aktuelle Furmark oder die offizielle Version des PCGH-VGA-Tools erkannt und *entsprechend eingebremst*"

So viel dazu, schönen Abend noch! 

MfG


----------



## Hugo78 (15. November 2010)

Ja wenn's so wäre, würde die GTX 580 weit unterhalb von 200W ziehen und dabei keine 70°C heiß werden.

Hier ist ein Video mit Begrenzer, welches das Verhalten zeigt.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GAbaOrnV2Ag


----------



## PCGH_Marc (15. November 2010)

Unsere Werte sind natürlich ohne (!) Drossel.


----------



## Rizzard (15. November 2010)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Unsere Werte sind natürlich ohne (!) Drossel.



Habt ihr darauf in eurem Artikel hingewießen?


----------



## DaStash (15. November 2010)

Blizzard23 schrieb:


> Habt ihr darauf in eurem Artikel hingewießen?


In der News steht das jedenfalls nicht drinne. Im Gegenteil, da wird sogar noch xtra darauf hingewiesen, dass das verwend. PCGH-tool erkannt und begrenzt wird.^^ 

MfG


----------



## Rizzard (15. November 2010)

DaStash schrieb:


> In der News steht das jedenfalls nicht drinne. Im Gegenteil, da wird sogar noch xtra darauf hingewiesen, dass das verwend. PCGH-tool erkannt und begrenzt wird.^^
> 
> MfG



Also ich konnte es auch nicht raus lesen. Naja, wir können wohl nicht zwischen den Zeilen lesen.

Ist ja auch egal, fakt ist, die GTX580 ist wohl eindeutig die bessere 480, wenn man mal vom Preis absieht.

Abgesehen davon, finde ich es schon seltsam, das die Tabelle, in der die GTX580 mit 350W angegeben wird wohl einfach falsch sein soll. Davon kann man ja nicht automatisch ausgehen, und unsere Reaktion darauf war wohl mehr als verständlich.


----------



## Namaker (15. November 2010)

Hier unten Steht's doch 
Wenn die Reds schon explizit darauf hinweisen, dass eine ältere Version von FurMark nicht erkannt wird, denkt ihr, sie würden extra eine gedrosselte nehmen?


----------



## DaStash (15. November 2010)

Namaker schrieb:


> Hier unten Steht's doch
> Wenn die Reds schon explizit darauf hinweisen, dass eine ältere Version von FurMark nicht erkannt wird, denkt ihr, sie würden extra eine gedrosselte nehmen?


Wo steht das genau, kannst du das mal explizit posten?
In der News schrieben Sie eindeutig sie verwenden das off. PCGH-tool und weisen auch darauf hin, dass gebremst wird.^^



Blizzard23 schrieb:


> Ist ja auch egal, fakt ist, die GTX580 ist wohl eindeutig die bessere 480, wenn man mal vom Preis absieht.


Klaro, der Punkt steht ja auch nciht zur Debatte.  

@Marc
In der News schriebt ihr das ihr das offizielle PCGH-tool verwendet und gleichzeitig weist ihr darauf hin das dies erkannt wird und so die GTX580 ausgebremst wird, siehe meine Zitate. Jetzt sagst du die Ergebnisse sind ungedrosselt aber woher kann man das aus deer News bitte entnehmen?

MfG


----------



## Namaker (15. November 2010)

> Zum Beispiel wurde der aktuelle Furmark oder die offizielle Version des PCGH-VGA-Tools erkannt und entsprechend eingebremst: Intern reduziert der GF110-Chip dabei die Taktraten auf 50 Prozent. Ältere Versionen des Furmark hingegen werden jedoch nicht erkannt und verursachen weiterhin *Lastspitzen um 310 Watt.*


Und siehe da, welcher Wert wird in der Tabelle angegeben? Dingdingding 312W natürlich!!


----------



## PCGH_Marc (15. November 2010)

DaStash schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt sagst du die Ergebnisse sind ungedrosselt aber woher kann man das aus deer News bitte entnehmen?


An der Höhe des Wertes. Wir sind ja im Bilde, wie üblich


----------



## DaStash (16. November 2010)

Namaker schrieb:


> Und siehe da, welcher Wert wird in der Tabelle angegeben? Dingdingding 312W natürlich!!





PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> An der Höhe des Wertes. Wir sind ja im Bilde, wie üblich


Dann wiedersprecht ihr euch aber wenn ihr zum einen in der News schreibt, dass ihr das offizielle PCGH-VGA Tool verwendet und dieses Tool laut eurer Beschreibung ausgebremst wird und zum anderen ohne einen Hinweis auf dessen Verwendung doch eine ältere Fumarkversion nutzt. 

Nur mal so, dass ist rellativ verwirrend, wenn man sich inhaltlich auf euer Geschriebenes, in dem Fall, verlässt. 

MfG


----------



## Arrow1982 (16. November 2010)

INU.ID schrieb:


> Abrauchen kann da normal nichts. Die Spannungsversorgung der Graka _sollte_ dafür ausgelegt sein,...



Ja aben, sollte. Irgednwann werde die feststellen, daß man mehr Geld verdienen kann, wenn die Stromversorgung so ausgelegt ist, daß zwischen den zusätzlichen Garantieleistungen und der Einsparung an Spannungswandlern ein Break-Even entsteht und alle in der Chefetage sind glücklich, weil durch diese Maßnahmen für alle Leutz im Board of Directors ein neuer 760Li rausspringt.


----------



## Mindfuck (16. November 2010)

Hugo78 schrieb:


> Also die Drossel is ein rein psychologisches Ding, denn Furmark ist ein Mindfuck.


was is mit mir? xD


----------



## MG42 (16. November 2010)

Mindfuck schrieb:


> was is mit mir? xD


Ach den gibts ja auch noch.


----------



## boehser enkel (11. Januar 2011)

hmm ist 100%-ig gesagt, dass sie nie nicht gar nie nicht in Spielen gedrosselt wir? Das wäre nämlich die Härte. Ansonsten würd ich sie mir holen, obwohl ich ne gtx 480 habe..
Weil wenn sie nur in Extrembelastungstest runtertaktet wär das ja im Anwendungsbereicht wayne, wenn sie jedoch in nem Ressourcenhungrigen Spiel  drosselt und somit die fps ruiniert wäre das ja schon recht *******


----------



## Bemme90 (11. Januar 2011)

das ist doch alles nur augenwischerei...

Die wollen nur nicht, dass man beweisen kann, dass die GTX580 eine Herdplatte ist.


----------



## 0Martin21 (11. Januar 2011)

boehser enkel schrieb:


> hmm ist 100%-ig gesagt, dass sie nie nicht gar nie nicht in Spielen gedrosselt wir? Das wäre nämlich die Härte. Ansonsten würd ich sie mir holen, obwohl ich ne gtx 480 habe..




boehser enkel, sag mal hast Probleme mit deiner GTX480? sind die FPS zu niedrig? oder sonst was? wenn nicht warum Geld rausschmeißen? kannste Sparen und wenn die nicht mehr reicht dann erst eine neue holen, kommste wohl besser bei weg.


----------



## boehser enkel (11. Januar 2011)

0Martin21 schrieb:


> boehser enkel, sag mal hast Probleme mit deiner GTX480? sind die FPS zu niedrig? oder sonst was? wenn nicht warum Geld rausschmeißen? kannste Sparen und wenn die nicht mehr reicht dann erst eine neue holen, kommste wohl besser bei weg.



Habe die 480 geschenkt bekommen und verkaufe meine vapor-x 5870. Habe überlegt ob ich mir nen guten Kühler für die 480 hole (wegen Temps & Lautstärke) und kam dann auf die Idee das Geld aus dem Verkauf der Ati mit dem Verkauf der (fast neuen) GTX 480 zusammen für ne GTX 580 auszugeben...
Nicht ratsam? Für 15% mehr Leistung, weniger Stromverbrauch, sowie Wärme...?


----------



## 0Martin21 (11. Januar 2011)

und wie viel bekommst du für den Verkauf der GTX480 im vergleich zur GTX580? ist der unterschied auch nur 15%? dann ist das OK, in meinen Augen, aber von der Leistung her? ich glaube nicht das ein Spiel die Karte voll ausreitzt, in Normalen Settings. ich habe zwar eine ATI drin aber ich kaufe mir keine 6000er wenn die 5970 zu lam ist dann erst.


----------



## boehser enkel (11. Januar 2011)

Von der Leistung is sie ja auch wunderbar (bis jetzt, was natürlich [wie bei jeder Karte] nicht so bleibt), einzige "Problemzonen" sind ja bekannt: Leistungsaufnahme, Hitze,* Lautstärke*


----------



## 0Martin21 (11. Januar 2011)

finde ich persönlich nur in der Lautstärke das Problem, da ich an eine leisen Wasserkühlung gewöhnt bin. Ich würde sagen warte auf die nächte Generation, ATI 7000er oder GTX600er(wenn die so heißen mag), die im laufe des jahres oder nächstes Jahr kommen.


----------



## boehser enkel (12. Januar 2011)

hmm über wakü hab ich noch nich nachgedacht...
könnt ihr mir nen guten luftkühler empfehlen. finde bisher recht wenig im bezug auf die gtx 480


----------

